# Evga 790i sli ftw pmw



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Evga 790i ftw digital MoBo and Q9550 and I just want to to my cpu up a little bit to 3.0ghz

If anyone can give me exact specs in oder to do such a thing please let me know.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

What RAM do you have?

The 3.0Gh is achieved by the FSB multiplied by the multiplier.

Go into BIOS with a calculator handy (DEL at boot) and play around with the FSB until the FSB x Multiplier =3000 Or near enough.

Burrell


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have ocz fatality 4ghz 1333 ddr3...
I want in detail of what I need to do... I would rather not tinker and mess stuff up.. I am looking that if I need to up voltages etc. to get a stable OC?


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Good, thats some good ram that should allow you to OC.

Just up the FSB till something gives, then up the voltage a little and see if it is stable.

Burrell


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have this board or know someone that does.. The memory for sum reason will show as 1066 but i have to link and sync it with my cpu fsb to make my memory to use 1333 if I up my cpu fsb wont that OC my Ram?
and what fsb should I up it to so it will put me at 3.0 ghz?


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know someone or personally have one of these boards, but after some research it looks like a top end board that should handle a good OC.

Have you set the correct RAM timings in the BIOS?

Your processor has a multiplier of 8.5 so in order to achieve 3.0Ghz you would need to have your FSB at 353.

Try upping your FSB to 353 and posts back your results, you really do any harm until you start playing with voltages.

Burrell


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had to put my fsb to 1412 in order to get 3.0ghz but anyway how far would you say I could go before I will have to start upping the voltage?
I am running prime 95 now just to make sure it will run fine to what I have it at.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

There is no way your FSB is 1412, i would check that using CPUID.

Keep to this guide and you should be ok 

never overclock in high amounts, always change th fsb in increments of 10. So up the fsb by 10MHz save and boot if it gets into windows go back and do it again.

when you have upped the FSB by 60MHz then you need to stress test with prime 95 for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps. with hardware monitor or real temp. do not let the temps go above 60 degrees c.

if everything is fine you can keep upping by 10MHz untill 60MHz increase again, then stress test using the method above and so on and so on.

when you get to an OC that will not boot that is where you go and change the voltage, only go to the next available voltage if no boot up it again.

when you get to an overclock your happy with stress test with prime 95 for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

When you get no boots it may be neccesarry to do a CMOS reset however you wont have to start upping by 10MHz each time again just go back to the figure you had before it became unstable

Burrell


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

when I upped it to that FSB ot put me to 3.0ghz in windows and on cpu-z and runs stable.. I know that I can get it to 4ghz but will wait till I get a much better cooler for my cpu.. But at 3ghz i idle around 32c and 50c under 100% load with Prime 95


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

4Ghz, is a big OC, i wouldnt bet on you getting there.

it is possibel though, do some research and see how other people got your CPU to its max stable OC.

Burrell


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah it can be done I have seen it before.. But HAS to be on a liquid cooling solution in order to do it. I OCed it to 3.2 ghz today and ran stable just had to up the Volt up 1 step... Runs pretty cool with my cooler that I have now but when all 4 of my cores go under 100% load it gets to be about 54c... So I am thinking of just sticking to a 3ghz for now till I am able to get a liquid cooling kit.. But I have seen this type of board to take a 4ghz and run stable. This is a great board and some critic took this board oced it to 4ghz and ran prime for 4 days under 100% load and it ran stable the whole time... This is the best board you can buy for the socket 775. Thanks for all your help and your advice. It was nice chatting!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

brad97439 said:


> yeah it can be done I have seen it before.. But HAS to be on a liquid cooling solution in order to do it. I OCed it to 3.2 ghz today and ran stable just had to up the Volt up 1 step... Runs pretty cool with my cooler that I have now but when all 4 of my cores go under 100% load it gets to be about 54c... So I am thinking of just sticking to a 3ghz for now till I am able to get a liquid cooling kit.. But I have seen this type of board to take a 4ghz and run stable. This is a great board and some critic took this board oced it to 4ghz and ran prime for 4 days under 100% load and it ran stable the whole time... This is the best board you can buy for the socket 775. Thanks for all your help and your advice. It was nice chatting!


It isn't the best board for for 775, whoever told you that was lying. Unless they were just talking about Nvidia chipset boards which they might be correct on. But the Asus rog boards and gigabyte boards will walk all over it.

Its an Nvidia chipset which are notoriously bad with Intel CPUs and overclocking. I have my cpu overclocked to 4GHZ and I don''t need watercooling and I know for a fact if I added water cooling I could get to 4.5 with no problem at all.

You should be able to get to 4GHz with some big water cooling block installed and keep the system stable but remember 4GHz isn't a magic number because it's getting all the other hardware n settings correct to make the system fast.

I have seen systems which are overclocked to 3.6 perform just aswell as a 4GHz system it's all down to how your motherboard copes with the extra stress aswell as how the other components cope with it too especially the PSU.


----------



## brad97439 (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay so maybe I wasn't more indetail about what is or who has the best 775 mobo.. But yes that is tru about that the 790i is the best nvidia board for the 775.. And I kow you can put a cpu at 4ghz on air but I would rather have it water cooled... I won't disagree with you about performance cause I know it is how well your mobo can handle stress and how you aka user configures and tweaks...


----------

